# The "apology" call



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Just got a recorded apology from D* - for those of you hoping for some kind of service credit, good luck. The apology and 50 cents will get you 50 cents.

The message apologized for the problems that occurred on "Tuesday, Oct 22." Doesn't anyone proof-read or proof-listen to these before they go out? Tuesday was the 21st!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The phone call I just got apologized for the network service outage on Sunday December 16th. Huh?


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> The phone call I just got apologized for the network service outage on Sunday December 16th. Huh?


Pro-active; apologizing in advance so mark your calendar.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

There is no 12/16 this year. 

Was there an outage last December 16th, which was a Sunday? 

They probably queued up an old message.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

jdspencer said:


> There is no 12/16 this year.


Really? There's one on my calendar.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

msmith said:


> Really? There's one on my calendar.





steevew6 said:


> My mother-in-law was scheduled to arrive for the holidays on 12/16 !!.....should I show up at the airport?...


You guys must have missed the "world is going to end on..." call.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Or is this like that old joke, "Do they have a Fourth of July in England?"


----------



## GolfProRM (Sep 4, 2008)

Just got the call too --- Mine said tuesday the 22nd also


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

GolfProRM said:


> Just got the call too --- Mine said tuesday the 22nd also


+1


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I got the call too, but I couldn't rationalize with the guy. Tried to tell him my wife was really pissed but he just kept talking. How rude.:scratchin


----------



## Bluecrush703 (Sep 23, 2007)

pigskins said:


> Just got a recorded apology from D* - for those of you hoping for some kind of service credit, good luck. The apology and 50 cents will get you 50 cents.
> 
> The message apologized for the problems that occurred on "Tuesday, Oct 22." Doesn't anyone proof-read or proof-listen to these before they go out? Tuesday was the 21st!


Just got the call too --- my call said tuesday the 22nd also! :eek2:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

pigskins said:


> Just got a recorded apology from D* - for those of you hoping for some kind of service credit, good luck. The apology and 50 cents will get you 50 cents.
> 
> The message apologized for the problems that occurred on "Tuesday, Oct 22." Doesn't anyone proof-read or proof-listen to these before they go out? Tuesday was the 21st!


Ok, lets give the poor computer that made the call a break, it is a stupid machine, and things we are still in 2006


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Ahh...it's the computer's fault...good thing, I'd hate for there to be any sort of QA group to blame any of this on.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Ken S said:


> Ahh...it's the computer's fault...good thing, I'd hate for there to be any sort of QA group to blame any of this on.


ROTFLMAO... good one.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Who needs to QA the calendar? 

Just so long as it's GxP compliant...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I just got "the call" but it was for an outage on Sunday Dec 16th. [I replayed it several times to make sure]

Now is this just VERY late or is it being VERY proactive?


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Just received the call in sunny CA. Paraphrasing..."If the unit is locked up, try an RBR or unplug the thing for 60 seconds."

They didn’t apologize for a national software push in the middle of the afternoon though, but their engineers are working hard to resolve the issue. Maybe the resolution is to push the software out at 2 AM…


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Upstream said:


> Or is this like that old joke, "Do they have a Fourth of July in England?"


That's not a joke, because the CORRECT answer is, in fact, that they do NOT have a "Fourth of July" in England.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

So I suppose this is the call I ignored from 800-531-5000?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dr. Booda said:


> Just received the call in sunny CA. Paraphrasing..."If the unit is locked up, try an RBR or unplug the thing for 60 seconds."
> 
> They didn't apologize for a national software push in the middle of the afternoon though, but their engineers are working hard to resolve the issue. Maybe the resolution is to push the software out at 2 AM&#8230;


Funny, mine was about a fiber feed to DirecTV that seemed to have gone down.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> The phone call I just got apologized for the network service outage on Sunday December 16th. Huh?


Whoops... :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> That's not a joke, because the CORRECT answer is, in fact, that they do NOT have a "Fourth of July" in England.


They just skip from the 3rd to the 5th?  that would be a strange calender


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> They just skip from the 3rd to the 5th?  that would be a strange calender


Nope. My post above is accurate, and they don't skip any dates.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Nope. My post above is accurate, and they don't skip any dates.


What they don't have is "a celebration of the 4th of July".


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> .... because the CORRECT answer is, in fact, that they do NOT have a "Fourth of July" in England. ....


 Pedantically speaking they DO have a 4th of July in England, as they do a 3rd of July and a 5th of July. So the *correct *answer is they DO.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> What they don't have is "a celebration of the 4th of July".


"Celebration" is irrelevant. They do not have a Fourth of July. Period.



l8er said:


> Pedantically speaking they DO have a 4th of July in England, as they do a 3rd of July and a 5th of July. So the *correct *answer is they DO.


That's not what I said at all.

No, my answer above was irrefutably correct. I'm still waiting to see someone actually understand why.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> "Celebration" is irrelevant. They do not have a Fourth of July. Period.
> 
> That's not what I said at all.
> 
> No, my answer above was irrefutably correct. I'm still waiting to see someone actually understand why.


enough, enough, Remember, remember, the 5th of November.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That's not what we are discussing, however.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> .... That's not what I said at all. ....


Z'at right?


Lord Vader said:


> That's not a joke, because the CORRECT answer is, in fact, that they do NOT have a "Fourth of July" in England.


 By the same logic that they have a 3rd of July and a 5th of July, I'll stand by the correct answer that they DO have a 4th of July.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

l8er said:


> Z'at right?
> By the same logic that they have a 3rd of July and a 5th of July, I'll stand by the correct answer that they DO have a 4th of July.


we should put some light on the subject/

on the 4th of July. There is indeed a day on the calendar after the 3rd of July called the 4th. It is not a holiday over there, and is not celebrated, but it is the 4th day of the month called July. Do we have a 5th of November over here?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

willie_tee said:


> Er, they have a fourth of July but not a Fourth of July. What do I win?


The "no prize" to go along with your "no refund" from D*


----------



## BlueGuy (Aug 29, 2008)

willie_tee said:


> Er, they have a fourth of July but not a Fourth of July. What do I win?


You win the love and respect of the 3 nerds who felt July 4th deserved a page and a half of discussion here.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

:backtotop

:lol:


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> :backtotop
> 
> :lol:


 I did not receive an apology call.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I should have said that there is no Sunday December 16th this year. 

But, you all knew what I meant, right?

Anyway, DirecTV has some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

l8er said:


> Z'at right?
> By the same logic that they have a 3rd of July and a 5th of July, I'll stand by the correct answer that they DO have a 4th of July.


That is indeed correct. I never said "4th of July."



willie_tee said:


> Er, they have a fourth of July but not a Fourth of July. What do I win?


You are correct. The term "Fourth" of July refers to only one thing: Independence Day in the United States. The capitalization of the word "Fourth" is what distinguishes this. England does not have such a day. They do, however, have a "fourth" of July, as does everyone else using the Gregorian calendar.

This is the reason why one cannot use this little brainteaser with the actual number and must use the 4th's written form.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Just got the robo call apologizing for the problem on the 22nd. 

(My apologies for double posting in the other CS thread.)


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

OK.

So does that mean that we don't have a Fifth of July in the U.S.

And can I get a Fifth of Scotch, or only a fifth of scotch?


(And by your "technicality", we do not have a Fourth of July in the U.S., either. We have Independence Day.)


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Upstream said:


> And can I get a Fifth of Scotch, or only a fifth of scotch?


If you've had a really bad day, you might want a FIFTH OF SCOTCH.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

in honor of semantics


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

You can have more fun on the fourth if you buy a fifth on the third.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't doubt that for a second.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> "Celebration" is irrelevant. They do not have a Fourth of July. Period.
> 
> That's not what I said at all.
> 
> No, my answer above was irrefutably correct. I'm still waiting to see someone actually understand why.


It's caused you capitalized the F in Fourth, but I still call BS ..


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Ahh...it's the computer's fault...good thing, I'd hate for there to be any sort of QA group to blame any of this on.


Of course it's the computer! Same computer that caused the problem both this week and two weeks ago.

This message called it a "transmission glitch." Two weeks ago the DirecTV e-mail said it was a "temporary technical glitch." Even less information this time. Apparently not just temporary, but repeatable temporary.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Funny, mine was about a fiber feed to DirecTV that seemed to have gone down.


My HR21 popped up a message while I was watching it at 3:15 PM PDT about the software push. I went to my HR20 unit in standby to see if it received the same message, but it was locked up while it was fine an hour before. Therefore, the push was the lone issue in my abode.

Who is saying a fiber feed was involved? Did I somehow miss that explanation on the call?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> That's not a joke, because the CORRECT answer is, in fact, that they do NOT have a "Fourth of July" in England.


Oh, really?
Just what do they call the day between the third of July and the fifth of July?

Seriously, I was in London on July 4 some years ago and they set off some fireworks at the American Embassy.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueGuy said:


> You win the love and respect of the 3 nerds who felt July 4th deserved a page and a half of discussion here.


make that four nerds :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dr. Booda said:


> My HR21 popped up a message while I was watching it at 3:15 PM PDT about the software push. I went to my HR20 unit in standby to see if it received the same message, but it was locked up while it was fine an hour before. Therefore, the push was the lone issue in my abode.
> 
> Who is saying a fiber feed was involved? Did I somehow miss that explanation on the call?


There seem to be several "auto calls" going out with different causes/topics and dates.
This week none of my receivers locked up, nor did they download 0x290 [since they already had it].


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

jdspencer said:


> There is no 12/16 this year.
> 
> Was there an outage last December 16th, which was a Sunday?
> 
> They probably queued up an old message.


I just got this one as well for Sunday, December 16th..... I listened 3 times to see if it said September - nope, it was December! After checking , there is no Sunday the 16th in September or December this year - have no idea what they are talking about! They did say it was due to a fiber optic line going down, but they are spending millions to improve their infrastructure! Maybe they should pay some $10/hour to check dates instead...... :nono2:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Or is this like that old joke, "Do they have a Fourth of July in England?"


Look what you started... :nono2:

:lol:


----------



## cashoe (Apr 27, 2007)

Just got my call.
fwiw, caller ID put the # as 1-800-531-5000.


----------



## jeffreydj (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually they have both a Fourth of July and a fourth of July in the England. It's all semantics on who is celebrating. There *ARE* Americans abroad. The country may not celebrate, but certainly some people there will choose to celebrate. A holiday does not have country boundaries. So, if you travel to England and choose to celebrate it will still be the Fourth of July to you.

Anyhoo ...Philosophy debate anyone?


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

pigskins said:


> The message apologized for the problems that occurred on "Tuesday, Oct 22." Doesn't anyone proof-read or proof-listen to these before they go out? Tuesday was the 21st!


I haven't been home so I don't know if I have it yet.

What you want to bet we get version 290 during prime time that has the correct date on it?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I just checked and D* actually left a message on my voicemail.

And they did say Tuesday the 22nd. Somebody needs to take a look at a calendar.


----------



## SkersR1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Starchy77 said:


> I just got this one as well for Sunday, December 16th..... I listened 3 times to see if it said September - nope, it was December! After checking , there is no Sunday the 16th in September or December this year - have no idea what they are talking about! They did say it was due to a fiber optic line going down, but they are spending millions to improve their infrastructure! Maybe they should pay some $10/hour to check dates instead...... :nono2:


Got the same exact call. :scratchin


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

The call I received also said December 16th.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Just got the call 5 min ago,it was nice to know it was them and not a malfunction.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Was there a network service problem last December 16?

I suspect that they picked the wrong message for the call.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Maybe they're planning one this December 16th. It's an apology in advance.


----------



## exieramos (May 18, 2007)

DarinC said:


> Maybe they're planning one this December 16th. It's an apology in advance.


Well if they said "Sunday, December 16th" then they have planned it is planned 4 YEARS from now-Mark your calenders! :lol:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

pigskins said:


> Just got a recorded apology from D* - for those of you hoping for some kind of service credit, good luck. The apology and 50 cents will get you 50 cents.
> 
> The message apologized for the problems that occurred on "Tuesday, Oct 22." Doesn't anyone proof-read or proof-listen to these before they go out? Tuesday was the 21st!


Got the same call here a few minutes ago.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

DarinC said:


> Maybe they're planning one this December 16th. It's an apology in advance.


I hope not !!!!!!!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I received the robo call a little while ago.


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

My call said they were refunding all my money for the month of Jantembruary for the loss of cable service in omaha nebraska


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

OK, what we got was the December 16th call about a fiber outage.

My wife suggested that all the old people in the world who have directv promptly picked up their phone and said huh? I wonder how many calls this mistake generated?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> That's not a joke, because the CORRECT answer is, in fact, that they do NOT have a "Fourth of July" in England.


Sure they do. Everyone does. We are the only ones that have a reason to celebrate it though. They don't want to hear about it


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Being discussed here... Awesome. That said...

I have not been here for a few days. When I got home tonight I had a phone message waiting for me. It essentially apologized for the lockups on the 21st. The cool part is mine was not locked up but rather it was on with the the blue circle lit when I got home on the 21st. The TV was off and the AV reciever was off. When I went to work all 3 were off so something happened. So I turn off the HR20 then turn everything on with my Harmony 880. Everything still seems fine. Then I see 0x0290 is downloading. So did they push out 0x0290 and it somehow locked up boxes???

I am not trying to flame or anything just simply trying to understand what happened. It was no biggie for me. It was the phone message I got this afternoon that made me come here. I saw the locked thread on th etopic but had no stomach to wade through pontifications and flames 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

It was only a pre-recorded message, but it was still nice to see them make the effort to communicate with customers and apologize for the screw-up.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

mreposter said:


> It was only a pre-recorded message, but it was still nice to see them make the effort to communicate with customers and apologize for the screw-up.


Was it? Was it really? I think not...


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

The call that I got warned of possible future problems because of some guy who "pals around with terrorists", and told me that some plumber guy had all the answers to the current issues and problems. Not being a complete idiot, I laughed at what was obviously someone's warped idea of a joke and hung up.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Now that I think about it, I"m not sure they even have the month of July in England.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Now that I think about it, I"m not sure they even have the month of July in England.


England has the month of July, just not the 4th of July.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

mreposter said:


> It was only a pre-recorded message, but it was still nice to see them make the effort to communicate with customers and apologize for the screw-up.


QFT - did not hear from the electirc company when we lost power for 5 days beause of thier screw up and breaking the power grid in my area.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I received the call last night, around 8PM pst. It maybe a bit late after the fact, but I appreciate the effort.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> You are correct. The term "Fourth" of July refers to only one thing: Independence Day in the United States. The capitalization of the word "Fourth" is what distinguishes this. England does not have such a day. They do, however, have a "fourth" of July, as does everyone else using the Gregorian calendar.
> 
> This is the reason why one cannot use this little brainteaser with the actual number and must use the 4th's written form.


4th, fourth, and Fourth. This isn't going to become another there, their, and they're, is it?

4th, fourth ,and Fourth be damned, it doesn't matter. The entire point being missed here, is that the name of the holiday is not "fourth of july" or "Fourth of July", it's "Independence Day". it's just so commonly referred to as "the fourth", the everyone knows what is meant by it...i.e. Independence Day.

Now I'm going to call my mother and ask her if she's made the family plans for the fourth thursday of november, and the twenty-fifth of december. Maybe after that, I'll take my kids to walmart, to pick out their costumes for the *T*hirty-First of October


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> England has the month of July, just not the 4th of July.


Ooops, should have read some previous posts.:whatdidid


----------



## s2hotty (May 6, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Funny, mine was about a fiber feed to DirecTV that seemed to have gone down.


+1 on the fiber feed was the problem message... but they also said they are spending MILLIONS to make Diretv a great experience and to have a happy holiday season. They are so nice


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

+1 on the call
But how many months have 28 days...?

.... they all do there is Jan 28, Feb 28, Mar 28... 
it is the wording, not just 28 days


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey, I know I made fun at their attempt to apologize, but at least they tried to do so. While the attempt might suffer from the same type of issues that caused the problem it appears it was an honest effort to apologize and should be accepted as such.

Hopefully, the understanding that they did something wrong will spur their efforts to increase customer satisfaction and reliability with their devices/transmissions.


----------



## celblazer (Oct 29, 2007)

I just got my call.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

crashHD said:


> 4th, fourth, and Fourth. This isn't going to become another there, their, and they're, is it?
> 
> 4th, fourth ,and Fourth be damned, it doesn't matter. The entire point being missed here, is that the name of the holiday is not "fourth of july" or "Fourth of July", it's "Independence Day". it's just so commonly referred to as "the fourth", the everyone knows what is meant by it...i.e. Independence Day.
> 
> Now I'm going to call my mother and ask her if she's made the family plans for the fourth thursday of november, and the twenty-fifth of december. Maybe after that, I'll take my kids to walmart, to pick out their costumes for the *T*hirty-First of October


You are beaten. It is useless to resist.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> You are beaten. It is useless to resist.


How do you figure? I have not yet read anything which disproves the point I made.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> It's caused you capitalized the F in Fourth, but *I still call BS* ..


"me too"


----------



## mjlthuston (Jun 6, 2008)

got my call yesterday.. I thought at first it was a robocall from one of the Presidential campaigns and almost hung up immediately. When I figured out it was the "Apology" call, I hung up.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Jul 6, 2007)

Dang, I missed the call and was hoping it was the "your signal sucks, can we come and fix it for free" call.

My signals suck and I have pixelation every 60-90 seconds and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

I too have audio and video breakups every 20-30 sec on any satalite channel that I have recorded. OTA both live and recorded do not have the breakups. Live satalite feeds do not have the breakups- Got my call yesterday


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

crashHD said:


> How do you figure? I have not yet read anything which disproves the point I made.


Then obviously you never read my earlier posts. Your post makes false statements. Mine do not.

I repeat: you are beaten. It is useless to resist. :hurah:


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

gcisko said:


> So did they push out 0x0290 and it somehow locked up boxes???


That is what happened to me, but not others. I don't download CE's, so the last update I was running was the previous NR.

I still don't understand why a NR was pushed out in the afternoon instead of at 2 AM. Boxes probably would have been affected, but I doubt if the PR issue would have been severe enough to warrant an apology.


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just got my call and it is still saying Tuesday the 22nd. One would think that as much as we are led to believe that D* mointors this site for our feedback, someone would have read this thread and changed the message.


----------



## Jotas (Jan 5, 2006)

Got it last night. Didn't need to worry about it as I don't recall being affected by it.


----------



## Partner45 (Oct 7, 2008)

This thread is popping up in quite a few places, but being directed to here. I started out reading this crap and gave up, with all the *****ing about what date it was.

I WAS affected, I couldn't get my remote to work with the box, no matter what I did. I ended up calling DTV and they are shipping a new box to me, come Monday.

Then I got the call this morning and decided to come here to see what had happened.. Did I find an answer? NO!

Now on top of all that,, after getting tired of reading the crap in this thread I post ON DTV forums site one question, and lo and behold, I get the exact answer to correct the problem.

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10455030&returnExpertiseCode=

But continue adding garbage to this thread and hopefully others will give up on an aswer and also keep posting more questions.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

Partner45 said:


> This thread is popping up in quite a few places, but being directed to here. I started out reading this crap and gave up, with all the *****ing about what date it was.
> 
> I WAS affected, I couldn't get my remote to work with the box, no matter what I did. I ended up calling DTV and they are shipping a new box to me, come Monday.
> 
> ...


This is an incredible stupid question, I know, but what exactly did D* screw up this time? I got the call myself about the 22nd, but the consensus seems to be that the problem occurred Tuesday night. My 8-10 Fox recordings for that time period came out fine, so did everything work out for me or must I check all my recordings for possible screw ups?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

QuickDrop said:


> This is an incredible stupid question, I know, but what exactly did D* screw up this time? I got the call myself about the 22nd, but the consensus seems to be that the problem occurred Tuesday night.


The latest word is that there was a fiber feed outage that blocked some regions with content for a few hours.....

Not the end of the world...but I figured that it was actually quite something that they would take the time and spend the money to call those in the affected areas....


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> Then obviously you never read my earlier posts. Your post makes false statements.


I read the thread from post #1. Quote one false statement.



Lord Vader said:


> I repeat: you are beaten. It is useless to resist. :hurah:


I give up. You win. I can explain it to you, but I cannot understand it for you.

Besides, this argument is as dumb as elevators that go from the 12th to the 14th floor. Do these buildings have a floor thirteen?


----------



## GadgetGal1 (Feb 6, 2007)

I just got the call, too. Still saying Tuesday the 22nd. I can't believe no one at Direct Tv has realized it is wrong and fixed it.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

pigskins said:


> Just got a recorded apology from D* - for those of you hoping for some kind of service credit, good luck. The apology and 50 cents will get you 50 cents.
> 
> The message apologized for the problems that occurred on "Tuesday, Oct 22." Doesn't anyone proof-read or proof-listen to these before they go out? Tuesday was the 21st!


Yea I got the same thing today it came from the number "Toll Free" 1-800-531-5000


----------



## kd3yt1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I got my call yesterday afternoon. My box locked up Tuesday evening while we were watching a recording. It reset itself and then everything was fine.


----------

